# Legendary pianists views on scales?



## CarlHaydn284

Many musicians and especially pianists spend a lot of time practicing the scales/arpeggios and other techniques apart from their repertoire but I have been having trouble finding any great classical pianist endorsing them. Actually, I have found quite a number of examples of pianists denouncing them. Are there any great concert pianists that practice scales? And if they don’t, why are we all still practicing them?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

They're a good way of systematising one's practice and making sure that one practises in a disciplined way. Concert pianists don't need such devices to keep a disciplined playing schedule, but we mere mortals do. They can also help directly with some repertoire - I love playing Scarlatti and, while doing so, there have been many times when I've blessed the work I've done on scales!


----------



## Taggart

Try this selection of quotes:- https://pianomusicmagic.com/f/famous-pianist-quotes

Two points that are important are listening skills and a feeling for tonality.

Some of the wackier scales are great fun especially the Russian style where the right hand does the standard four octaves while the left hand goes up and down twice over two octaves - so half the time you're playing in contrary motion.


----------



## Parley

I believe Richter used Chopin studies to warm up and keep his fingers supple. Us lesser mortals might have to settle for less!


----------

